# Anyone in Chennai, India?



## KevinColmer (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello I just arrived in Chennai from Toronto Canada. I am in my late 20's and have lived in a number of countries around the world. I am looking to get in contact with people from English speaking countries or really anyone in Chennai who I can speak English with  If this is you please message me.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You might be better suited to post this in the India branch.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for moving it moderator, you can now delete this


----------

